# Impromptu mini-MoB herf



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

BigVito and I got together for an in-person trade on this beautiful sunny, 76* day. I smoked a Boli GM that was just 3 months old and was blown away, a peculiar flavor I found quite appealing. Perry smoked a Siglo II.

Half time trip to see Twill for BV to do a little more of the good will he's so good at. Then back to the patio where we each smoked a Party Culebra from this year that was outstanding, nice sweet Partagas flavors - and strong.

Good to see ya both today, lookin' forward to Mega MoB in T-minus 13 days!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

RenoB said:


> BigVito and I got together for an in-person trade on this beautiful sunny, 76* day. I smoked a Boli GM that was just 3 months old and was blown away, a peculiar flavor I found quite appealing. Perry smoked a Siglo II.
> 
> Half time trip to see Twill for BV to do a little more of the good will he's so good at. Then back to the patio where we each smoked a Party Culebra from this year that was outstanding, nice sweet Partagas flavors - and strong.
> 
> Good to see ya both today, lookin' forward to Mega MoB in T-minus 13 days!!!


had a great time Bro, thank you :ss man do I want to make MMHII


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Long Live the MoB!


----------

